# Hochauflösende Fotos, Bitmaps, etc. als Texturen in Freehand nutzen!



## Thomas Lindner (24. Oktober 2002)

```
<p><b><font face="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif">Hochaufl&ouml;sende Fotos, 
  Bitmaps, etc. als Texturen in Freehand nutzen</font></b></p>
<p><font face="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif">
Anwendbar für Freehand 9.0 und 10.0 ( ob in früheren Versionen ist mir nicht bekannt *sorry* )<br>
Um in Freehand eine Textur  "passgenau" ( also nicht die Standardfüllungen ) 
  in ein Objekt einzuf&uuml;gen  muss man sich etwas behelfen. Die Funkttion heißt in Freehand 9.0 "Einfüge Objekt", während sie in Freehand 10.0 als "Clippfad" bezeichnbet wird.</font></p>
<p><font face="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif">Ich schreibe dieses Tutorial, da 
  diese Frage in einem Thread aufgetaucht ist!</font></p>
<p><font face="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif" size="4">Schritt1:</font></p>
<p><font face="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif">Erstelle ersteinmal das Objekt, das 
  sp&auml;ter gef&uuml;llt werden soll.<br>
  Ich habe einfach mal eine &quot;geschlossene&quot; Spirale gew&auml;hlt:</font></p>
<p><img src="http://www.typografix.de/tut/spirale.jpg" width="119" height="110"> <i><font size="2" color="#FF0000">Ihr 
  braucht eure Spirale nicht f&uuml;llen !</font></i></p>
<p><font face="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif" size="4">Schritt 2:</font></p>
<p><font face="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif">Nun m&uuml;sst Ihr eure 
  gew&uuml;nschte Textur importieren ( sie mu&szlig; gr&ouml;&szlig;er als das 
  Objekt (&quot;Spirale&quot;) sein ).</font></p>
<p><font face="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"><b><font color="#666666">Men&uuml;:</font></b> 
  Datei - Importieren - oder- Tastenkombination [STRG] + [R]...</font></p>
<p><font face="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif" size="4">Schritt 3:</font></p>
<p><font face="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif">Jetzt wird die Textur &uuml;ber 
  Tastenkombination: [STRG] + [ C] in die Zwischenablage bef&ouml;rdert.</font></p>
<p><font face="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif" size="4">Schritt 4:</font></p>
<p><font face="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif">Jetzt wird die Textur &uuml;ber 
  Tastenkombination: [STRG] + [ C] in die Zwischenablage bef&ouml;rdert (kopiert).</font></p>
<p><font face="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"><i>oder</i></font></p>
<p><font face="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif">Rechtklick auf dem importierten 
  Objekt (Textur) und im Kontextmen&uuml;: Bearbeiten - Kopieren.</font></p>
<p><font face="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif" size="4">Schritt 5:</font></p>
<p><font face="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif">Jetzt bitte wieder das Objekt 
  ausw&auml;hlen (markieren), das gef&uuml;llt werden soll.</font></p>
<p><font face="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif" size="4">Schritt 6:</font></p>
<p><font face="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif">Und im Men&uuml; w&auml;hlen: 
  Bearbeiten - Innen einf&uuml;gen.</font></p>
<p><font face="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"><i>oder</i></font></p>

<p><font face="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif">Tastaurkombination (Short-Cut): 
  [STRG] + [UMSCHALT] + [V] </font></p>
<p><font face="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif" size="4">Schritt 6:</font></p>
<p><font face="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif">Im Objekt erscheint jetzt 
  ein Stern:</font></p>
<p><img src="http://www.typografix.de/tut/Kreuz.jpg" width="241" height="171"><img src="http://www.typografix.de/tut/1.gif" width="88" height="71"><br>Zur 
  vereinfachten Darstellung hier nicht die Spiarle von oben gew&auml;hlt!</p>
<p>&nbsp;</p>
<p><font face="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif" size="4">Schritt 7:</font></p>
<p><font face="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif">Bewege den Mauszeiger auf 
  den Stern und verschiebe ihn vorsichtig - es bewegt sich jetzt das in die Zwischenablage 
  kopierte Objekt (Textur).</font></p>
<p><font face="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif">Stern solange verschieben, 
  bis die Textur sich im Objekt befindet (Taste weiter gedr&uuml;ckt lassen!)</font></p>
<p><font face="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif">Wenn die Textur im Objekt 
  ist, kann die (urprungliche Datei der Textur) markiert und gel&ouml;scht werden !!!!</font></p>
<p>&nbsp;</p>
<p><font face="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"><b><font color="#FF0000">So 
  das war es,.....wenn noch Unklarheiten, Fragen sind, dann bitte melden!</font></b></font></p>
<p>&nbsp;</p>
<p>&nbsp;</p>
<p>&nbsp;</p>
Suchbegriffe: Clipfad Clip Pfad Einfügeobjekt Texturfüllung Clip Path 
Innen einfügen
```


----------



## Christoph (24. Oktober 2002)

nice und hilfreich 

klasse arbeit Cutti


----------



## mirscho (29. Oktober 2002)

ich find das voll fies 

wie hat webcut es hinbekommen das seine bilder erscheinen, bei meinem thread, aber nur der link darauf ist...oder ist meines ainfach nur zu groß? 

ja...ich weis offtopic..aber es wundert mich jez schon nen bisl, mehr als verlinken kann ich das ja auch nicht...


----------

